# Hello DC, MD and VA......



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ok there are waaaaaay to many of us here to not be getting together more often. I think next Sunday might be an excellent time to stop by Signiture Cigars in Rockville and watch a game, whos with me?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Ok there are waaaaaay to many of us here to not be getting together more often. I think next Sunday might be an excellent time to stop by Signiture Cigars in Rockville and watch a game, whos with me?


Hope yall will be getting together in April:chk:chk:chk


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sunday works for me. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Sunday works for me. :ss


:tpd:

Pre-herf Saturday? :ss


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd love to go...but I'm gone all day during the week and have to spend time with the family during the weekends. If there were any herfs that included families at say a BBQ at a park or something I'd have no excuse :ss. But it's getting cold so we'll see about that next year. Plus it'll require alot of coordination or pot luck would work.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Any chance you would hold out until after the 15th of November? I'll be home for Thanksgiving then and would really like to join my brothers :tu Or, you guys could just have 2


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Any chance you would hold out until after the 15th of November? I'll be home for Thanksgiving then and would really like to join my brothers :tu Or, you guys could just have 2


How about both!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So what is the update on this.
What time and who? :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

By next Sunday I actualy meant the first Sunday of November not this coming Sunday. I'm having otherwise booked on Sunday.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Addiction your absolutely right we should get togather more often. I told the same thing to Dave just last week. I'm down for anything when I get back. I'll be back in the area on November 10 (Marine Corps Birthday) so anything after that would be great.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd like to get in on something...


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Anytime after the 10 of November works for me......


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

anytime for me for the most part just lemme know


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Slight change. Looks like we decided to meet at Davidus in Urbana on Sunday November 4th. Hope this works for everyone and hope to see you there.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I can come if we meet around noon or so.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I was at Davidus Saturday and Sunday this weekend... I'll try to make the 4th...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

What time is everyone getting there?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm in for Davidus, say noon to 5 for me.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'm in for Davidus, say noon to 5 for me.


Noon is good for me, ill probably be leaving about 4.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

getting closer :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

So tommorrow 12pm?

1pm if you forget to change your clock :r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I should be able to get there @ 12, or 1 at the latest.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm feeling a little under the weather, prolly not going to make it out guys. Sory about that.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I should be there @ 12:00, I'll be the really handsom guy...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Im not going to be able to make it today. Ive got a pretty good load of homework Ive got to do on top of studying for a test tomorrow morning. But Ill catch you guys sometime soon


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont think ill be able to make it up either. Sorry


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm starting to see a trend developing. I start off by saying that I won't be back to the area until after the 10th, and one by one everyone starts bailing out. I will be back on the morning of the 10th, won't be free until the night of the 11th. Whenever you guys wanna get togather on the weekends will be good for me. If for some reason you feel that doing your homework and studying is more important than let me know and I'll smoke in your honor, just messing with ya Diesel, I know how they like to pile it on sometimes. BTW good luck on your test! Anytime...................................................


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

I bet if the location is Fantasy everyone will come


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> I'm starting to see a trend developing. I start off by saying that I won't be back to the area until after the 10th, and one by one everyone starts bailing out. I will be back on the morning of the 10th, won't be free until the night of the 11th. Whenever you guys wanna get togather on the weekends will be good for me. If for some reason you feel that doing your homework and studying is more important than let me know and I'll smoke in your honor, just messing with ya Diesel, I know how they like to pile it on sometimes. BTW good luck on your test! Anytime...................................................


Midterms are comin up Nick its killing me. But the work should settle down in about a week and a half


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

It was good to catch up with everybody yesterday...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be in the area in January lets see if you guys have one.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone up for another one in about 2 weeks?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

always :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Had a great time yesterday. We do need to do this more often.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Anyone up for another one in about 2 weeks?


i'm down


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Midterms are comin up Nick its killing me. But the work should settle down in about a week and a half


Good luck :tu on the midterms, when the dust finally settles down let me kown and I'll head on over that way


----------

